# Anyone else have an Obi by Beco?



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

And find it really uncomfortable for baby and mommy?

I was looking forward to receiving it. I wanted a front facing carrier that wouldn't cause spinal stress (a friend recommended it) but it's just not practical. The baby isn't held close to my body, since you cannot adjust it. There's too much space between him and me. So he's hanging forward off my torso even when I'm standing straight. He hates it, and it was so friggin expensive!

Is it just me? Am I missing something in how to wear it?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Does the t-strap help bringing the baby closer and more snug in the carrier?


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

And are you sure it's your size? I didn't have that issue but then again, my "baby" is 3 1/2 so it's theory with me!


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao* 
Does the t-strap help bringing the baby closer and more snug in the carrier?

Not really. I mean, it keeps him snug in the carrier, but it doesn't keep the carrier snug to my body, which is the issue.

And yes, it's my size. Hm. The owner of the internet store I bought it from said she'd had some doubts too. I think she'll let me return it.

Now I need to find a front facing carrier that doesn't have the spinal worries of the Bjorn, but is adjustable. Any recs? Someone mentioned the Beco Butterfly, but in looking at the ad, it doesn't mention being forward facing. Hm.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Butterfly is suppose to be able to do forward facing. But I have not seen the actual carrier. any day, though.








the other carrier is the pikkolo. the seat is adjustible.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you tried keeping his arms behind the straps vs. outside(like all the advertisements show)? I feel Dd is a little more secure when I do this with her. I love the obi, though after a few hours though, my shoulders seem a bit sore.







:


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Tried it. He can't stand it that way either. He's a picky little dude though.







Humph. I'm thinking if she won't let me return it, I'll sell that and a couple other carriers he hates and get a Pikkolo. It's always an experiment with James! Don't know what I'd do if he didn't love the Ergo.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Im curious where bECO came up w/ the design as this "Obi" design is actually the same as a type of Japanese onbuhimo thats been around for quite awhile!

You see them all the time on Japanese sites, infact I even own a version of one...and normally they are for back carries... and are very read *insanely* easy to make...just 2 strips of cloth, 1 triangular piece and thats about it...you can add bells and whistles like loops on the end to pull the top straps through al'a onbuhimo style.

Umm Ibi


----------



## lactationmom (Aug 13, 2002)

I bought one and although I think I need a large, it still is one I really like. My baby loves the front-facing and the two times I have used it, it was super quick on put on. And, I had no problems with shoulder pain, but made sure the 'x' was in the middle of my back.

Maybe you have the wrong size? If there is a lot of space and your child is 'hanging', maybe you need the smaller size? I have heard great things about the Pikkolo also.

I am surprised to hear the new Beco butterfly can be forward facing, my MT should be able to do it too but I still can't figure out a comfortable way of doing this (thus, buying the Obi).

Great luck mama!


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the small, but I am very petite. If I was handier, I'd make one myself that fit me properly.

Ah well. Thanks for the tips, ladies. I'm returning it today, and putting the dough towards a Pikkolo.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
Im curious where bECO came up w/ the design as this "Obi" design is actually the same as a type of Japanese onbuhimo thats been around for quite awhile!

You see them all the time on Japanese sites, infact I even own a version of one...and normally they are for back carries... and are very read *insanely* easy to make...just 2 strips of cloth, 1 triangular piece and thats about it...you can add bells and whistles like loops on the end to pull the top straps through al'a onbuhimo style.

Umm Ibi

Show us pics! are the Japanese versions adjustable? Come in different sizes? Sorry, I'm a visual girl. Can't picture anything unless I see it.


----------



## blizzard77 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, to my knowledge you cannot do forward-facing out in a beco butterfly, only in the obi. The butterfly's outmost panel is still just as wide as the 4th gen and it is attached to the padded waistband all the way across. However, it does have a detachable infant "sling seat" which adjusts up and down between the two carrier layers to raise and lower a smaller baby.


----------



## seattlelady (Jan 22, 2007)

From the www.becobabycarrier.com website under 'beco story' :

Quote:

This happened in June 05 and I launched the website in July 05. I was making Mei Tais and Onbuhimos, pouches, ring slings and wraps and while the business was doing so-so, it was not really anything magnificent.

Perhaps this is just the name she has coined for the onbuhimos she is making....


----------

